# Bloated Pond Fish?



## Guest

I was talking to my next door neighbour today and admiring the pond he has with about 100 goldfish in. I saw a couple of bloated ones, and not being experienced with fish I assumed they were pregnant. He said they've been bloated a while now but he can't figure out what it is. Looking online it looks like Dropsy but the scales aren't sticking out or anything. They literally look like they have big round bellies.

I wondered if it was a swim bladder infection or something but the fish aren't off balance. It's only 2 fish that are affected.

Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Guest

is it swimming on it side??

We had one - and it eventually sorted it self out, but you are meant to seperate them in their own water etc and feed them at certain times so they are getting enough air and food.

I can't remember exactly how I found the info, I just googled it and it said it was most proberbly bloated.


----------



## chantys

it could be an internal bactrerial infection or swelling of the kidneys i suggest that it is taken out and quaratined as if it is it could be passed on to the other fish i would also suggest feeding daphnia because if it is swimbladder that should get rid of it at least it does with my fish good luck


----------



## chantys

i will give you some advice go to Fishkeeping - Resources for UK Fishkeepers they are the experts mate


----------

